# SMTP ( Mail setting ) at Symantec Security Gateway 5400 Series



## fajar (Aug 25, 2006)

Hello, my name is Fajar :smile: 

I'm using Symantec Sec. Gateway 5440 ( SGS 5440) at my office for connecting to the internet ( i'm using the SGS 5440 as a proxy ) ...

But right now i'm having a problem that my Outlook Express was error ( can't using POP3 to my yahoo email ) --> the error messages was SMTP server error 

I tried to configure the SGS 5440 such as "configuring the SMTP Proxy" but it is still not working ( i can't use my Outlook ) :sigh: 

By the way at the time i tried to setting the "SMTP Proxy", it's required 
"Internal SMTP Server Address"?? what is it mean ( is it mean i must had one a internal mail server )?? 

Because i don't have a mail server so i'm filled it with my SGS 5440 internal network address ( eth0 ) ???

Is there anything else i should configure such as "DNS mail server record" and maybe there are anything else ??? ( sorry i'm newbie about this device )

This is the figure of my network architecture :

LAN ----- Hub/Switch ----- SGS 5440 ( proxy ) ----- ADSL Modem (Internet)
(http & smtp proxy)

SGS 5440 : 1). SGS Address --> ex. 192.168.95.1
2). Internal Address Interface --> 192.168.94.1
External Address Interface --> 192.168.95.2

For connecting to the internet each client must configure the default gateway such as ( internal SGS 5440 as a gateway ) and configure DNS.

About the DNS ( i'm using the ISP DNS that my ISP given to me ) --> it's setting at every client that connect to the internet

So please help me about this problem... Thank U for your attention :smile:


----------



## ITTracker (Sep 14, 2006)

*Use your ISP SMTP*

SMTP seems to be the problem.

If you have already tried to configure the software to allow SMTP to connect to Yahoo... the next thing is to configure your SMTP address to allow mail to be sent using your internet service providers SMTP. Replacing the SMTP address from yahoo to another SMTP should be successful. If not, your proxy/firewall is blocking the access of the incoming or outgoing request.


----------

